# Multi-Room Viewing Strategy



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally going HD in a big way. I just purchased a new 60" HDTV and I'm really excited to get set up. I've been holding off on MRV before finally deciding on this TV, and need some advice on the approach.

The will be my new main family room TV replacing a SD TV. (this SD TV will move to another room, so I'll keep the box, an R16-500) My preference is to have an HD-DVR connected to the new TV. 

I currently have 5 TV's on the account. 1 HD-DVR for a plasma HDTV I have in the bedroom (HR20-700), two SD DVR's(R16-500 and R15-300), and one SD receiver (D11-300). I also have another HD-DVR (HR22-100) at my lake house, but that's a completely different story, that I hope won't factor into this. The new TV would be #6.

I'm concerned that if I order MRV, they'll just send me an HD receiver for my new TV since I'll be able to access recorded material through the MRV feature. I really want a HD-DVR there to take advantage of the extra tuners as well as the extra hard disk that (if I understand correctly) will be networked together for additional capacity with MRV.

In order to get what I want, is it a good strategy to order the HD-DVR from D* and once I receive it, then place an order for the MRV? I realize that with the MRV install they will then need to convert me to SWiM and add DECA. This will also mean that they will need to replace older boxes to SWIM compatible. Is this a good approach? Any recommendations would be appreciated.

I know this may not mean much but I've been a customer for 10 year, and have mostly old equipment. I've never really asked them for much as far as equipment is concerned, and the HR22 I have at the lake house was purchased from Best Buy, not sent from D*. Again, any insight and expertise will be much appreciated.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dwolner said:


> Finally going HD in a big way. I just purchased a new 60" HDTV and I'm really excited to get set up. I've been holding off on MRV before finally deciding on this TV, and need some advice on the approach.
> 
> The will be my new main family room TV replacing a SD TV. (this SD TV will move to another room, so I'll keep the box, an R16-500) My preference is to have an HD-DVR connected to the new TV.
> 
> ...


I am willing to bet that if you called and told them that you wanted MRV and HD on all of the old TVs + the new tv, they should come up with a decent price for the package. If you don't get a decent price, call up dish and get a quote for an install and then call DirectTV up and talk to customer retention.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you want an HD-DVR, they will send you an HD-DVR.

In your case, your best bet would be to call up DirecTV and order Whole Home DVR Service with the Cinema Connection Kit (gets you connected to the Internet) and request an additional HD-DVR. All of your HD-DVR's are good to go for SWiM and MRV. As for your SD receivers, the R15 will be replaced with a R16 and the D11 will be replaced with a D12. That will only make it so that the SD receiver and SD-DVR will be able to work on your setup. This will not allow them to participate in MRV as no SD receiver can do that (save the R22, but that's another story).

The cost for this should be no more than $99 for the install and $49 for the tech visit. As you are adding another HD-DVR, you might need to pay up to $199 for the up-front lease fee. All of these costs might be lower depending on your account history. See what the CSR can do for you.

HTH,
Merg


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

The Merg said:


> If you want an HD-DVR, they will send you an HD-DVR.
> 
> In your case, your best bet would be to call up DirecTV and order Whole Home DVR Service with the Cinema Connection Kit (gets you connected to the Internet) and request an additional HD-DVR. All of your HD-DVR's are good to go for SWiM and MRV. As for your SD receivers, the R15 will be replaced with a R16 and the D11 will be replaced with a D12. That will only make it so that the SD receiver and SD-DVR will be able to work on your setup. This will not allow them to participate in MRV as no SD receiver can do that (save the R22, but that's another story).
> 
> ...


Thanks!

This is the first time I've heard of a "Cinema Connection kit". Is this the same as DECA? Also, isn't DECA a prerequisite for MRV?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, DECA is needed for official MRV. The Cinema Connection Kit is an extra DECA that is used to bridge the DECA cloud of your receivers to your home network. It will then give you access to the Internet as well so you can have VOD and order PPV via the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

The Merg said:


> Yes, DECA is needed for official MRV. The Cinema Connection Kit is an extra DECA that is used to bridge the DECA cloud of your receivers to your home network. It will then give you access to the Internet as well so you can have VOD and order PPV via the Internet.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks. If I activate MRV and I have several HD-DVR's, will it allow me to record on all of them? For example, let's say I have two HD-DVR's... I want to set up each one to record 2 shows each. Will this be allowed with MRV?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dwolner said:


> Thanks. If I activate MRV and I have several HD-DVR's, will it allow me to record on all of them? For example, let's say I have two HD-DVR's... I want to set up each one to record 2 shows each. Will this be allowed with MRV?


The DVR's act completely independently in regards to how you set them up to record. Once a show is recorded it can then be viewed on any other receiver connected for MRV.

- Merg


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dwolner said:


> Thanks. If I activate MRV and I have several HD-DVR's, will it allow me to record on all of them? For example, let's say I have two HD-DVR's... I want to set up each one to record 2 shows each. Will this be allowed with MRV?


Yep.

I just had this setup myself.

2 - Hr24-100 - both installed in my "server" room with no television, just a sling box hooked up to them.

2 - H24-100 - One in the bed room and one in the front room 60" tv.

Works great. The receivers control the DVRs, and I do not have to worry about a hard drive in my living room, with the DVRs on a ups in a secured area of the house.


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

The Merg said:


> If you want an HD-DVR, they will send you an HD-DVR.
> 
> In your case, your best bet would be to call up DirecTV and order Whole Home DVR Service with the Cinema Connection Kit (gets you connected to the Internet) and request an additional HD-DVR. All of your HD-DVR's are good to go for SWiM and MRV. As for your SD receivers, the R15 will be replaced with a R16 and the D11 will be replaced with a D12. That will only make it so that the SD receiver and SD-DVR will be able to work on your setup. This will not allow them to participate in MRV as no SD receiver can do that (save the R22, but that's another story).
> 
> ...


Merg, thanks again for your advice!

D* really hooked me up! I got the HD-DVR, the MRV upgrade with the Cinema Connection Kit for free! They told me I was eligible for a $250 credit due to my time as a customer (10 years) and my good account standing. She somehow got everything covered by the credit.

She did tell me one thing that I questioned several times and still don't believe. She said that all my SD DVR's and SD receiver will be upgraded to SWiM compatible HD DVR's and HD Receivers. Essentially a free equipment upgrade to HD on all TV's. I won't believe this till install day comes, but this is what she told me several times, even going into such detail as to specifically say that I'll be able to use MRV in every room because of the upgrade from SD to HD boxes, etc. I guess we'll see what the work order actually says come install day.


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

dhickman said:


> Yep.
> 
> I just had this setup myself.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a pretty cool set up. So essentially you have 4 boxes supporting 2 TV's? Is there anything the H24 (non-DVR) can't do that an HR will do? Any specific benefit to having the HD DVR actually connected to the TV?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dwolner said:


> This sounds like a pretty cool set up. So essentially you have 4 boxes supporting 2 TV's? Is there anything the H24 (non-DVR) can't do that an HR will do? Any specific benefit to having the HD DVR actually connected to the TV?


You can't pause live TV on the H24s where you could if you had a HR2x there.


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

RobertE said:


> You can't pause live TV on the H24s where you could if you had a HR2x there.


Robert, I understand the difference between DVR and non-DVR, but it sounds like he set it up as MRV networked solution. If this is the case, then the H24's have most of the same functionality as the HR24's since all the receivers are networked. My question had to do with the functional differences (if any) since essentially the H24's are acting like DVR's because they can access the shared playlist.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

dwolner said:


> Robert, I understand the difference between DVR and non-DVR, but it sounds like he set it up as MRV networked solution. If this is the case, then the H24's have most of the same functionality as the HR24's since all the receivers are networked. My question had to do with the functional differences (if any) since essentially the H24's are acting like DVR's because they can access the shared playlist.


But 2 HR24s (and no H24s) would have the same functionality (except for remote scheduling) PLUS the ability to pause live TV for a lower monthly fee.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

bobnielsen said:


> But 2 HR24s (and no H24s) would have the same functionality (except for remote scheduling) PLUS the ability to pause live TV for a lower monthly fee.


I Think he like the fact that there are no hard drives where the TV's are, hence, quiet viewing. He loses the ability to pause live TV. But maybe watches mostly recorded programming so not a big issue.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dwolner said:


> This sounds like a pretty cool set up. So essentially you have 4 boxes supporting 2 TV's? Is there anything the H24 (non-DVR) can't do that an HR will do? Any specific benefit to having the HD DVR actually connected to the TV?


The benefit of the DVR hooked to the TV is that you would have the ability to view a program both on the dvr ( TV) and on another tv ( remote ) at the same time. You also have ppv, and greater control of the series, etc.

From a MRV viewpoint DVR A can not currently schedule recordings on DVR B, however a receiver can both view and schedule recordings on both DVRS.

Until the DVRS have the same MRV capabilities as the receivers, I view having a DVR on a TV as a negative point, especially since I have small children and can not control them jumping around acting their age. I also have excellent backup power in my server room.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

Tom_S said:


> I Think he like the fact that there are no hard drives where the TV's are, hence, quiet viewing. He loses the ability to pause live TV. But maybe watches mostly recorded programming so not a big issue.


Actually giving up the ability to pause TV out weighs the ability to always having a tuner availible when I want to see real time tv.

I am a news junkie and my bigest complaint about a DVR is when both tuners are recording. At that point I have to decide to kill a current recording to view live television.

Once the DVRS have the same MRV capabilities as the receivers, I will consider replacing them with DVRs and concentrate essential recordings on the DVRS in the server room. But I will also have to weight adding a UPS to each tv room and dealing with kids around them and climate control. In the summer I keep my tv room around 80 degrees until it is needed. The server room is always 68 degrees.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

Tom_S said:


> I Think he like the fact that there are no hard drives where the TV's are, hence, quiet viewing. He loses the ability to pause live TV. But maybe watches mostly recorded programming so not a big issue.


The HR24-100 is completely silent. I was quite surprised by that.

My issue is the kids, UPS, and climate control for the hard drives.

The $10 extra a month for the extra receivers is trivial compared to the costs of keeping my bedroom and living room below 80 degrees in the middle of the summer during the day when they are not used at all.

Right now the living room gets cooled starting at 5pm and is very comfortable by 6pm. The bedroom stays at 80 until 9pm. If I had hard drives in those rooms, I would have to keep the temp around 72ish 24 hours a day. My server room is a 8x10x8 room that is cooled by a 12,000 btu unit costing about $3.00 a day during the peak of the summer keeping the servers and my ham radio equipment at 68 degrees. Not too bad when the typical summer temps are 110 at that time.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I ordered a receiver just so that I could schedule recordings from all 5 DVRs from a central location. Something that I couldn't do with just DVRs.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

dhickman said:


> The HR24-100 is completely silent. I was quite surprised by that.


It's not that I don't believe you. But how is that possible, I went to great lengths to build a quiet media center and it still makes some noise, I can't see how it can be.. it has moving parts. It's gotta make some noise.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Actually the loudest aspect from the DVR is usually going to be the fan to cool the harddrive/DVR.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> It's not that I don't believe you. But how is that possible, I went to great lengths to build a quiet media center and it still makes some noise, I can't see how it can be.. it has moving parts. It's gotta make some noise.


One man's noise is another's sanctuary.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

Tom_S said:


> It's not that I don't believe you. But how is that possible, I went to great lengths to build a quiet media center and it still makes some noise, I can't see how it can be.. it has moving parts. It's gotta make some noise.


Silence is relative. I am in IT so a server is noisy to me, but a Mac Pro is silent most of the time.

The HR24-100 is silent compared to the Dish 922 it replaced and it is also much quieter than the Tivo HD that I had a couple of years ago.

When I first hooked them up in my bedroom, I could barely hear the HD spinup at boot time.

In its current environment the dvrs would have to be louder than a Dell 2900 and a couple of switches to even be noticed.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

joed32 said:


> I ordered a receiver just so that I could schedule recordings from all 5 DVRs from a central location. Something that I couldn't do with just DVRs.


I am looking forward to the day that the receivers will also be able to manage the subscriptions.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dwolner said:


> Merg, thanks again for your advice!
> 
> D* really hooked me up! I got the HD-DVR, the MRV upgrade with the Cinema Connection Kit for free! They told me I was eligible for a $250 credit due to my time as a customer (10 years) and my good account standing. She somehow got everything covered by the credit.
> 
> She did tell me one thing that I questioned several times and still don't believe. She said that all my SD DVR's and SD receiver will be upgraded to SWiM compatible HD DVR's and HD Receivers. Essentially a free equipment upgrade to HD on all TV's. I won't believe this till install day comes, but this is what she told me several times, even going into such detail as to specifically say that I'll be able to use MRV in every room because of the upgrade from SD to HD boxes, etc. I guess we'll see what the work order actually says come install day.


That is what will happen. MRV is a good improvement to their system and is a good innovation to keep customers from considering the growing alternatives to their product. This will be even more critical as IPTV starts to explode in the next year or so.

Since MRV is the key part, make sure that if any wiring is reused that it is not copper clad and is solid copper core. Also all splitters have to have the green label and no more than two splitters in a line.

With luck and likely since this is a large upgrade, you should get 24 series equipment. I would have the tech run a coax diagnostic on each receiver before he leaves, this is a test specific to the 24 series and will show if there are any bad runs.

It took three tech visits to get my setup installed and working correctly.

Now that it is, I am extremely happy with it, even better the wife is pleased with it.


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

dhickman said:


> That is what will happen. MRV is a good improvement to their system and is a good innovation to keep customers from considering the growing alternatives to their product. This will be even more critical as IPTV starts to explode in the next year or so.
> 
> Since MRV is the key part, make sure that if any wiring is reused that it is not copper clad and is solid copper core. Also all splitters have to have the green label and no more than two splitters in a line.
> 
> ...


Good advice, thanks! Luckily, the house is still relatively young (almost 10). When it was built, the builder put in a Bell Atlantic communications hub system in the basement, so all rooms are spokes off the central hub box. There is a white and a black system of coax running through the house plus Cat5. I don't use the Cat5 other then to my office where the FiOS router sits. Everything else that needs connectivity in the house is wirelessly connected to an Apple Airport Extreme. None of my receivers have ever had an internet connection, so the MRV install is giving me ON Demand for the first time which I'm thrilled about.

Since I was installed with D* before SWiM, they utilized both coax networks in the house to access the dual tuners on the DVR's. The put a multi-switch in my hub and then distributed signal to each room. I'm looking forward to seeing them accomplish the same thing while only using the one cable network, with a SWiM multi-switch. (no idea what I'd do the the other cable system now that it'll be free'd up... could do surveillance, but I'll wait till my young kids (girls) start to date.) I will have him test the runs though... might as well take advantage if they are coming out.

My appointment is December 2nd! They said they are working on getting me a sooner appointment. I'll call in a couple of days if I don't hear from them. I still seriously doubt they will upgrade all me SD boxes to HD as they told me on the phone... of course it will be wonderful if they did, so I'll keep my fingers crossed. The 24 series equipment would be nice, but I won't hold my breath based on what I've read on this board.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dwolner said:


> Good advice, thanks! Luckily, the house is still relatively young (almost 10). When it was built, the builder put in a Bell Atlantic communications hub system in the basement, so all rooms are spokes off the central hub box. There is a white and a black system of coax running through the house plus Cat5. I don't use the Cat5 other then to my office where the FiOS router sits. Everything else that needs connectivity in the house is wirelessly connected to an Apple Airport Extreme. None of my receivers have ever had an internet connection, so the MRV install is giving me ON Demand for the first time which I'm thrilled about.
> 
> Since I was installed with D* before SWiM, they utilized both coax networks in the house to access the dual tuners on the DVR's. The put a multi-switch in my hub and then distributed signal to each room. I'm looking forward to seeing them accomplish the same thing while only using the one cable network, with a SWiM multi-switch. (no idea what I'd do the the other cable system now that it'll be free'd up... could do surveillance, but I'll wait till my young kids (girls) start to date.) I will have him test the runs though... might as well take advantage if they are coming out.
> 
> My appointment is December 2nd! They said they are working on getting me a sooner appointment. I'll call in a couple of days if I don't hear from them. I still seriously doubt they will upgrade all me SD boxes to HD as they told me on the phone... of course it will be wonderful if they did, so I'll keep my fingers crossed. The 24 series equipment would be nice, but I won't hold my breath based on what I've read on this board.


I was able to insist on 24 equipment.

The between the techs and the directv supervisor who came out, told me that MRV/SWIM installs are where the 24s are going first. Which makes send since they have the latest features and work great one the install bugs are worked out.

When you get installed, please send me a message so I see how things went.

dhh


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

dhickman said:


> ...Since MRV is the key part, make sure that if any wiring is reused that it is not copper clad and is solid copper core. Also all splitters have to have the green label and no more than two splitters in a line...


As an FYI, MRV is RF and travels just fine over CCS. The downfall to CCS is a greater voltage drop over distance than SCC. SWM systems were designed to work on CCS, and the only concern would be placement of the PI (as this is the voltage component in the system.)


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

dhickman said:


> I was able to insist on 24 equipment.
> 
> The between the techs and the directv supervisor who came out, told me that MRV/SWIM installs are where the 24s are going first. Which makes send since they have the latest features and work great one the install bugs are worked out.
> 
> ...


Will do! Fingers crossed for 24 series, fingers also crossed for HD replacement of SD boxes. (I'm negative, it won't happen, LOL)


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

dhickman said:


> I am looking forward to the day that the receivers will also be able to manage the subscriptions.


I am too!


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

"dwolner" said:


> Good advice, thanks! Luckily, the house is still relatively young (almost 10). When it was built, the builder put in a Bell Atlantic communications hub system in the basement, so all rooms are spokes off the central hub box. There is a white and a black system of coax running through the house plus Cat5. I don't use the Cat5 other then to my office where the FiOS router sits. Everything else that needs connectivity in the house is wirelessly connected to an Apple Airport Extreme. None of my receivers have ever had an internet connection, so the MRV install is giving me ON Demand for the first time which I'm thrilled about.
> 
> Since I was installed with D* before SWiM, they utilized both coax networks in the house to access the dual tuners on the DVR's. The put a multi-switch in my hub and then distributed signal to each room. I'm looking forward to seeing them accomplish the same thing while only using the one cable network, with a SWiM multi-switch. (no idea what I'd do the the other cable system now that it'll be free'd up... could do surveillance, but I'll wait till my young kids (girls) start to date.) I will have him test the runs though... might as well take advantage if they are coming out.
> 
> My appointment is December 2nd! They said they are working on getting me a sooner appointment. I'll call in a couple of days if I don't hear from them. I still seriously doubt they will upgrade all me SD boxes to HD as they told me on the phone... of course it will be wonderful if they did, so I'll keep my fingers crossed. The 24 series equipment would be nice, but I won't hold my breath based on what I've read on this board.


Install is now on Saturday!


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

I am getting MRV next week. Problem is my wireless router is on the 2nd floor and my board with all the connections and I assume the new DECA module is in the basement. 
They want a Cat 5 connection from the DECA module to the wireless router for On Demand and Media Share. I am NOT going to go throught the hassle of trying to fish wire. Can't I use a wireless bridge from the Cat 5 connection of the DECA module to talk to my router that way? Would sure make life easier.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

bixfisher said:


> I am getting MRV next week. Problem is my wireless router is on the 2nd floor and my board with all the connections and I assume the new DECA module is in the basement.
> They want a Cat 5 connection from the DECA module to the wireless router for On Demand and Media Share. I am NOT going to go throught the hassle of trying to fish wire. Can't I use a wireless bridge from the Cat 5 connection of the DECA module to talk to my router that way? Would sure make life easier.


If you don't have a coax near your router, it is possible to use a wireless bridge. At this point you will have to supply the bridge.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bixfisher said:


> I am getting MRV next week. Problem is my wireless router is on the 2nd floor and my board with all the connections and I assume the new DECA module is in the basement.
> They want a Cat 5 connection from the DECA module to the wireless router for On Demand and Media Share. I am NOT going to go throught the hassle of trying to fish wire. Can't I use a wireless bridge from the Cat 5 connection of the DECA module to talk to my router that way? Would sure make life easier.


As an FYI, If you order the Cinema Connection Kit, used to be Internet Connection Kit, the DirecTV tech is supposed to pull another coax to wherever your router is located and connect the broadband DECA there. Of course if it's a wall fish they might charge extra for that pull.


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

66stang351 said:


> If you don't have a coax near your router, it is possible to use a wireless bridge. At this point you will have to supply the bridge.


Thanks, I couldn't see why this wouldn't work. I have two bridges on HR20-100's now that will not be needed when they bring out my HR24's. I appreciate your input.


----------



## bixfisher (Jul 10, 2007)

RAD said:


> As an FYI, If you order the Cinema Connection Kit, used to be Internet Connection Kit, the DirecTV tech is supposed to pull another coax to wherever your router is located and connect the broadband DECA there. Of course if it's a wall fish they might charge extra for that pull.


Ya, it's a 2 story house. I have run wire in the past and I am done with that. And they are NOT going to run it up the outside and poke in the wall from outside. I have very STRONG signals from my wirless router up on the 2nd floor. I gues I could relocate everything to the basement board but my router doesn't get the "reach" from there it does from my 2nd floor office. I will take my chances with the wireless bridge. It works great from the basement DVR now so I see no reason why that won't continue. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

dwolner said:


> Will do! Fingers crossed for 24 series, fingers also crossed for HD replacement of SD boxes. (I'm negative, it won't happen, LOL)


SD Recievers and SD-DVR's will be changed out for SWM compatible receivers of the same type (that is, D-12's and R-16's+). They will NOT be switched out for HD/HDDVR's. Sorry


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

The installers are here now... as we all predicted, they showed up with an HR24 for the new HD DVR I ordered, a SWiM 16 switch, and some other SWiM compatible SD receivers to swap out the non SWiM compatible stuff. They brought a DECA module for my HR20. We'll see how it all turns out. They are having problems right now because for some reason, the origional installers put 2 multi-switches in my house. On in the attic, and one in my telecom hub in the basement. They are trying to figure out what to do since he told me that SWiM won't support a multi-multiswitch setup. (not really sure why I had more than one to begin with) They will probably locate a switch just in the hub. We'll see... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

Installers were here for 3.5 hours yesterday. The MRV install result was mostly what I expected with a few unexpected twists and turns.

Installers showed up with my new HR24, an R22 (to replace a R15), and a D12 (to replace a D11). They came with a Cinema Connect kit, and two DECA dongles and some b-band filters. They also came with a 16 port SWiM multi-switch and a couple of 8 way splitters.

The HR24, R22, and D12 were all installed no problems. The existing HR20 needed the DECA dongle and a b-stop band filter. Same for the R22 they brought. The Cinema kit was installed to my FiOS router with no problems. I was amazed that the internet connection popped right up and is totally plug and play.

The installers had me worried because it took them a while to figure out the best way to augment the current set up because I had 2 multi-switches in place. In the end, they replaced the multi-switch in the attic, and replaced the other multi-switch (in the telecom hub) with an 8 way splitter. It all worked out.

We noticed today that they did much more then replace the multi-switch in the attic. The also stepped some places they shouldn't and put a hole in the ceiling of one of the upstairs bathrooms. They had to know they did it, but nothing was said to me. My 7 year old daughter noticed it while brushing her teeth this morning. (picture of damage attached)

All in all the service works beyond great. It meets all my expectations and more. I knew they weren't going to swap out all my SD receivers for HD, but that R22 does everything including Whole Home DVR functionality and On-Demand. It's connected to a 53" Sony SD projection TV that's 9 years old, so it's all I hoped for. In the end, the HR20, HR24, and the R22 are networked, and the D12, and R16 remain independent and hooked up to seldom used TV's.

So now that I have this great service, I have a big problem. I need my ceiling repaired. I called D* and they told me the steps to take to file a damage claim. I'm not happy. The process is pretty inefficient. Has anyone gone through this? Was it resolved to your satisfaction? This is a huge hassle I didn't need. Another gripe... this is the second time D* or the D* contractor sent installers that barely spoke English. I would ask questions that wouldn't get answered because they couldn't understand me. I had to try to communicate in broken Spanish to try and get answers. This isn't a grip about how capable the installers were, they knew what they were doing, but if you can't communicate with the customer, then this is a big problem.

Anyone have any comments on the damage claim? I'm really curious to hear your experiences.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

RAD said:


> As an FYI, If you order the Cinema Connection Kit, used to be Internet Connection Kit, the DirecTV tech is supposed to pull another coax to wherever your router is located and connect the broadband DECA there. Of course if it's a wall fish they might charge extra for that pull.


Thanks for that Tid Bit. I have my Router next to my Computer and at one time used a TV tuner on my Computer so I have Coax cable already connected to my DirecTv switch next to my Router. Though I don't use this cable now should I have the Installer put a DCEA there?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RonH said:


> Thanks for that Tid Bit. I have my Router next to my Computer and at one time used a TV tuner on my Computer so I have Coax cable already connected to my DirecTv switch next to my Router. Though I don't use this cable now should I have the Installer put a DCEA there?


That would probably be the best place to put it. If they give you the new Broadband DECA, would can probably have it sit nicely right next to your router.

- Merg


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

RonH said:


> Thanks for that Tid Bit. I have my Router next to my Computer and at one time used a TV tuner on my Computer so I have Coax cable already connected to my DirecTv switch next to my Router. Though I don't use this cable now should I have the Installer put a DCEA there?


If you can, put your router and deca in a central wiring point for your house.

It will reduce the clutter.

But yes, you can do what you want.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

dhickman said:


> If you can, put your router and deca in a central wiring point for your house.
> 
> It will reduce the clutter.
> 
> But yes, you can do what you want.


I have the Router in a Central location and already have a Hard Wire Connection to a Hub from which I have Hard wired connections going to my DVR.Blu Ray and Surround Sound Receiver.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a H21-200,HR21-100 and a HR20-100. I was reading about the DECAs for these and the HR20-100 needs some extra something to make it compatible. Looking at the adapter for the HR20-100 it looks more and more wiring to connect. When I call for install should I push for an newer receiver to replace the HR20-100.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RonH said:


> I have a H21-200,HR21-100 and a HR20-100. I was reading about the DECAs for these and the HR20-100 needs some extra something to make it compatible. Looking at the adapter for the HR20-100 it looks more and more wiring to connect. When I call for install should I push for an newer receiver to replace the HR20-100.


You can try but they might want to charge you for that swapout and a new 2 year commitment. You might get lucky and the installer just can't make it work when they do the upgrade and he might decide to swap it out for your.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

I hate in a way to replace the HR20-100 because I have some many shows saved on it I watch over and over. But this receiver is getting slower and slower in response time and starting to make some noise so if I could get it replace for free I would but doubt I would pay for a new one. I just hate the thought of more and more Wiring clutter on this unit.


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

RonH said:


> I have a H21-200,HR21-100 and a HR20-100. I was reading about the DECAs for these and the HR20-100 needs some extra something to make it compatible. Looking at the adapter for the HR20-100 it looks more and more wiring to connect. When I call for install should I push for an newer receiver to replace the HR20-100.


My HR20 was hooked up for DECA and it works just fine. From the back of the box, all they did was attach the DECA module via Ethernet cable and coax. They attached a short band stop filter to the coax, and I was good to go! No real need for an upgrade IMO.


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

RonH said:


> I hate in a way to replace the HR20-100 because I have some many shows saved on it I watch over and over. But this receiver is getting slower and slower in response time and starting to make some noise so if I could get it replace for free I would but doubt I would pay for a new one. I just hate the thought of more and more Wiring clutter on this unit.


If the box isn't working properly that's a different issue. Do you have protection plan? If so, they'll replace for free and not extend your commitment. As mentioned above, there was virtually no clutter, only the DECA module.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

dwolner said:


> If the box isn't working properly that's a different issue. Do you have protection plan? If so, they'll replace for free and not extend your commitment. As mentioned above, there was virtually no clutter, only the DECA module.


I have Protection Plan. The box is working it just lately it taking longer and longer to go to channels,scroll down guide and doing tasks in Menu area. Sometimes it responds fine other time I just have to wait forever it seems to do things.


----------



## dwolner (Apr 8, 2009)

RonH said:


> I have Protection Plan. The box is working it just lately it taking longer and longer to go to channels,scroll down guide and doing tasks in Menu area. Sometimes it responds fine other time I just have to wait forever it seems to do things.


If you are determined to replace the box, tell them it doesn't work. They'll replace it, but you don't know what you'll get as a replacement.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dwolner said:


> This sounds like a pretty cool set up. So essentially you have 4 boxes supporting 2 TV's? * Is there anything the H24 (non-DVR) can't do that an HR will do?* Any specific benefit to having the HD DVR actually connected to the TV?


A Hxx can direct which HRxx to record a program. While a HRxx can direct record only to itself. Hxx also has 'autotune' which I find very useful.

And once your MRV is up and running check out IPcontrol.


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

dwolner said:


> My HR20 was hooked up for DECA and it works just fine. From the back of the box, all they did was attach the DECA module via Ethernet cable and coax. They attached a short band stop filter to the coax, and I was good to go! No real need for an upgrade IMO.


Thanks for that info


----------

